# Made Another Watch Box



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

The previous box I made held 8 watches. However, I now have 10 watches, so I made this one to hold 12. Carcass is oak, with a padauk lid insert and walnut corner keys. I usually find oak to be a bit boring, since our floors throughout the house are oak, as well as our dining room furniture. But, I had an oak board in my shop for several years and figured I should make use of it. Now that the box is done, I don't mind it so much. It would be nicer if it was quarter-sawn, vice flat-sawn, but this is what I had, so... 










I covered the dividers and the underside of the lid with self-sticking black velvet.
























Just part of my current collection.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Fantastic. Great work.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, that is cool. You got skills, good skills, I’m impressed.


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Damn. That's beautiful. I've been circling around the watch box rabbit hole for a while now. This is right up my alley.....have you considered a commission piece?


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Love it! The Padauk on top gives a nice splash of color. I’ve been debating remaking my box and this gives me inspiration.


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stswervus said:


> Damn. That's beautiful. I've been circling around the watch box rabbit hole for a while now. This is right up my alley.....have you considered a commission piece?


I appreciate the kind words, but I'm an amateur woodworker and not terribly speedy. And, I'm my own worst critic. I don't think I could make something that_ I_ would consider good enough to ask someone to pay for.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stowie said:


> Love it! The Padauk on top gives a nice splash of color. I’ve been debating remaking my box and this gives me inspiration.


The padauk was a deep orange colour before finishing. After I applied a couple of coats of tung oil, it took on a more reddish hue. I'm still learning about aesthetically pleasing wood combinations. One of my earlier boxes was made for my wife's camera. I combined a padauk lid with a mahogany carcass, but I didn't care for the final product, as there was insufficient contrast between the woods.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

SSK877 said:


> I appreciate the kind words, but I'm an amateur woodworker and not terribly speedy. And, I'm my own worst critic. I don't think I could make something that_ I_ would consider good enough to ask someone to pay for.


I'll take a free one then, lol!


----------



## Dmoore335 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wow, that's really impressive. Nice watch box!


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sergeant Major said:


> I'll take a free one then, lol!


It's in the mail.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

That looks great! I would definitely pay for a commission as well. 

What hinges did you use? I bought a custom Etsy box and everything was fantastic except for that fact that it closed too hard.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

This looks amazing man, good work!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very skilled work. Looks fantastic.

Enjoy!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Awesome work


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> That looks great! I would definitely pay for a commission as well.
> 
> What hinges did you use? I bought a custom Etsy box and everything was fantastic except for that fact that it closed too hard.


I used these.
Decorative Stop Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

They aren't soft-closing hinges and they were pretty cheap. I'm still unsure about how well they will hold up over the long run, as the lid is on the heavy side. 

My beef with hinges is that you can get cheap ones of acceptable quality or quite expensive ones of high quality. Simple, good quality hinges at a moderate price are very difficult to find.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

SSK877 said:


> I appreciate the kind words, but I'm an amateur woodworker and not terribly speedy. And, I'm my own worst critic. I don't think I could make something that_ I_ would consider good enough to ask someone to pay for.


I'll take one for free too lol


----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

very nicely done. I wish I had your woodwork skills.


----------



## ThomasCo (Jan 27, 2021)

Impressive work! 👏👏👏


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

What finish did you use?


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> What finish did you use?


Oil Finish | Tung Oil | Rust-Oleum (rustoleum.ca)


----------



## MisterMark (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful - great work!!


----------



## FJ40seikokingturtle (Sep 28, 2021)

great job!!


----------



## eagle243 (Dec 27, 2017)

That's beautiful. My father-in-law is a woodworker; I should commission him to make something like this - what a great idea! He made me a coin tray similar to ones I've seen online, using reclaimed wood from my wife's grandfather's barn.


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow, that looks fantastic!

This looks like something we could use at a show. Would love to look into a custom one with you if you end up going that route.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a beauty. I'm afraid you're not helping to dispel the stereotype that Canadians are born with excellent woodworking skill and taste


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

A nicely crafted watch box — the padauk lid insert and walnut corner keys really does take it to another dimension. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## timpaniare4me (Sep 28, 2021)

That's beautiful! How long did it take you take to source, design, and build it?


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW!!! This is fantastic. If you decide to take orders please let us know!! Great work


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

timpaniare4me said:


> That's beautiful! How long did it take you take to source, design, and build it?


I'm not sure what you mean by "take to source". As for how long it took to complete, I started thinking about it over the Christmas holidays, mulling over designs and calculating measurements. I'll guess 10 hours spread over several days to design it. It probably took around 20-25 hours to make, from the first cut to putting watches in it. That was spread over a month, or so. 

That's just a guesstimate, as I didn't really pay attention to the timeI spent on it.


----------



## Choderlot (Jan 9, 2022)

Great work, it’s a beautiful box


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Nicely thought out and finished!
& I love the finger groove cut into the bottom half - anything that shows consideration for the human user gets my vote!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

SSK877 said:


> View attachment 16457666
> 
> 
> The previous box I made held 8 watches. However, I now have 10 watches, so I made this one to hold 12. Carcass is oak, with a padauk lid insert and walnut corner keys. I usually find oak to be a bit boring, since our floors throughout the house are oak, as well as our dining room furniture. But, I had an oak board in my shop for several years and figured I should make use of it. Now that the box is done, I don't mind it so much. It would be nicer if it was quarter-sawn, vice flat-sawn, but this is what I had, so...
> ...













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

SSK877 said:


> I appreciate the kind words, but I'm an amateur woodworker and not terribly speedy. And, I'm my own worst critic. I don't think I could make something that_ I_ would consider good enough to ask someone to pay for.


Thanks for the response and I certainly respect your position. I'm having a bookcase made for me currently by a local artist and I think I'll see if he wants to make a box for me that would match the bookcase. Might be a cool touch to have the two items from the same "family" in the room together. Thanks again and take care!


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

SSK877 said:


> View attachment 16457666
> 
> 
> The previous box I made held 8 watches. However, I now have 10 watches, so I made this one to hold 12. Carcass is oak, with a padauk lid insert and walnut corner keys. I usually find oak to be a bit boring, since our floors throughout the house are oak, as well as our dining room furniture. But, I had an oak board in my shop for several years and figured I should make use of it. Now that the box is done, I don't mind it so much. It would be nicer if it was quarter-sawn, vice flat-sawn, but this is what I had, so...
> ...


That’s really nice. You need to go into business.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stswervus said:


> Thanks for the response and I certainly respect your position. I'm having a bookcase made for me currently by a local artist and I think I'll see if he wants to make a box for me that would match the bookcase. Might be a cool touch to have the two items from the same "family" in the room together. Thanks again and take care!


A watch box that complements your bookcase would be very cool.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Nothing like seeing the creation of a person with a lot of skill to remind me exactly how much I suck😞

Looks great SSK!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

This has instantly become one of my all-time favorite WUS threads. Phenomenal work, bro @SSK877


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> This has instantly become one of my all-time favorite WUS threads. Phenomenal work, bro @SSK877


Thanks, pal.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Gorgeous! Btw what type of pillows are you using. I've been trying to track down nice watch boxes with compression style pillow to accommodate my tiny wrist


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

zztopops said:


> Gorgeous! Btw what type of pillows are you using. I've been trying to track down nice watch boxes with compression style pillow to accommodate my tiny wrist


I'm using these:
Amazon.com: FANSONG [5-Pack] [Leather Belt] Display PU Leather Pillows for Watch Winder/Jewelry Organizer/Display Box Case, Black (Size: S & M) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry 

They don't appear to be available right now though. They have removeable outer sleeves, allowing those of us with circumferentially-challenged wrists to get a good fit for our watches with deployant clasps.


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

SSK877 said:


> View attachment 16457666
> 
> 
> The previous box I made held 8 watches. However, I now have 10 watches, so I made this one to hold 12. Carcass is oak, with a padauk lid insert and walnut corner keys. I usually find oak to be a bit boring, since our floors throughout the house are oak, as well as our dining room furniture. But, I had an oak board in my shop for several years and figured I should make use of it. Now that the box is done, I don't mind it so much. It would be nicer if it was quarter-sawn, vice flat-sawn, but this is what I had, so...
> ...


Wow! That’s looking very nice. I let mine made in Portugal (because I’m not able to create this kind of perfection)


----------



## Salgud (Jun 5, 2018)

I have to admit I am very jealous of your skills. What a beautiful work of art you’ve created to display other beautiful works of art.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely. Your choice and use of different woods is spot on.


----------



## Pakman11 (Dec 27, 2021)

Gorgeous work. Plow the DIY savings into new watch stock, right?


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Very nice work


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Jacob’s Watches (10 mo ago)

Killer piece. I love woodworking. I have no skill for it but I appreciate people like you with the skills.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

SSK877 said:


> I appreciate the kind words, but I'm an amateur woodworker and not terribly speedy. And, I'm my own worst critic. I don't think I could make something that_ I_ would consider good enough to ask someone to pay for.


It looks great man! And as a fellow Canadian, no customs and duties headache, I would order one from you!


----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)

Awesome project. Turned out great


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)

Great work, Beautiful watch box!


----------



## keymichael1855 (9 mo ago)

Beautiful box- you should really be proud of that!!!


----------



## Yachtmistress (Dec 13, 2021)

That looks gorgeous inside and out! The wood choice is lovely, and your woodworking skills are excellent.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

SSK877 said:


> I appreciate the kind words, but I'm an amateur woodworker and not terribly speedy. And, I'm my own worst critic. I don't think I could make something that_ I_ would consider good enough to ask someone to pay for.


I think you just did.


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

That is a sexy box, man


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Thats amazing work mate.
Well done.
Its always nice to finish a project that you will actually use.
And then when it comes together in such an amazing result!!


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

Beautiful work! Wish I had the space and skills. Smart move making 2 extra slots for future acquisitions too!


----------



## Pastor Chris (12 mo ago)

Really nicely done! Very impressive.


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

That really is beautiful work mate.
You can treasure the watch box just as much as the watches therein!


----------

